#  > Forum by Your Languages >  >   >  >  >     Liquefied Natural Gas LNG

## Esam

(:   Liquefied natural gas   LNG)       .                    , ,     .


       1914           1917                            1961            .               40           ,     ,      



         161.5      .
    0.4 \3   ,         600    .
  , ,  .                             .
    .
  , ,                .
   (  )           ,  .
   (  )         .
     49 \                .

                      .                       .       ( )       600     .                           .                             

         :

           .
      (      )            .    ,  ,    ,               (            ).        (   )           .
                  .        (        ).            , , , ,              .                  .            36  .
                             .                150  .
                        (  )       158        .                   .                          -161.5                         (   ).

              .      2009           .         :

 : 4.4   
 : 5.5   
    :6.7   
: 7.6   
:9.6   
: 15.6   
 : 15.6   

* 
*
See More:    Liquefied Natural Gas LNG

----------

